# OK, so here's one... arrow spotting etiquite...



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I've never shot with someone that I didn't know at all but I always spot for them. I think it's just common courtesy to spot for someone. At the same time I wouldn't get mad if someone wouldn't spot for me. I'll just keep looking for myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It just kind of depends......sometimes I do sometimes I don't.

The closer targets I usually don't unless I am asked "where that one is". The longer targets I do most times. But not always.....Like I said it just depends.

When I am shooting I am more focused on what I am doing most then where your arrows land. So if you shoot with me don't EXPECT me to call 112-224 arrows for the other two guys not on the stake at the same time as I am :wink:

That being said. I have NEVER expected and don't expect anyone to call arrows for me. In fact half the time I don't pay attention to what someone is saying. I can tell you that I have had more arrows called wrong then you can shake a stick at. I have seen a lot of people make adjustments listening to others call their arrows that didn't need to be made or calling the wrong shaft. I carry binos for a reason :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I kinda like to spot my own arrows just to get it through my mind where the arrows are and to slow me down a little. What you call an inch out and what I call an inch out may be two totally different things. I know one guy who calls "just out" anything that is pretty well just inside the proline....
I'd never spot for anyone I didn't know unless they asked me to. It annoys some people....and some are not exactly truthful...... Binos Huh? I carry a forty power spotting scope.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't call out every arrow someone shoots, just when I am asked to. I wear binos so that I can see what I shoot. 

I like the idea of a spotting scope but seems like it would be more troube than it's worth to tote around on a tri-pod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Actually the rules prohibit a tripod... How much practice do you think it took me to learn to use it without one????


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW...no tri-pod?!
I didn't know you couldn't use one in field archery, I see them in FITA. Guess it's a good thing I hadn't planned on using one.
I bet it took a good while to learn to use a hand held spotting scope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Heck most of the blind old - I mean the guys I shoot with could not call 4 arrows correct in anrow ever. I try to spot myself but will do so for others if we are shooting two at a time. Hell yesterday they were spotting o/k we get to a 30 yard down hill. I shooting feeling good about it. 2 guys are spotting neither saying a word. I thought I had a twenty. Right as the last arrow hit the target the guy say what up with me I shot an 18. Get down there its a 17 great group just off right. What are friends for.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Joe,

Maby you've got some insight on to the adage about old age and treachery...


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*look close*

spot your own. trust no one espically the bunch you shoot with uncle gus!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

These guys are in old age Nursery School and loving every minute of it.
Bad to the bone they are. The entire lot of 'em.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> These guys are in old age Nursery School and loving every minute of it.
> Bad to the bone they are. The entire lot of 'em.




```

```
it's their only chance ! .....
kind of a bult-in handicapp...

:shade:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> Joe,
> 
> Maby you've got some insight on to the adage about old age and *treachery*...


Don't you mean tree archery?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Don't you mean tree archery?


 :zip:

We normally have a spotter or two amongst our group.. it's just kinda courtesy really, not always, not every arrow, but surely if someone asked, we would give our best guess.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Out here. . .I've not ever been spotted when shooting with a group. I carry Binos, but rarely use them on someone elses shots. 

BUT

When Treaton came out here, he spotted me. I thought it was very cool and noticed it right away. Now I will spot people (if they want) on the longer shots if they don't have their own optics with them.

I appreciate it when someone spots me, but I never ask.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like everybody has lots of different opinions about it. I can't say that I always do it but I do it pretty often. I kinda enjoy spotting for others. It's usually just when there's 3 or 4 of us. If it's just two of us then I usually just spot mine and go pull 'em unless I just happen to be looking when they hit and then I'll call it for them. 

If we're shooting a group of 4 though I almost always spot when I'm not shooting. It's kind of fun watching those arrows jump in the picture through the binos. I must be easily entertained. :teeth:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I WILL always spot on the half where i shoot the second line cause most times I can read the 1st 8 arrows in the target to see if I need to do any last second calibrations.... I will let guys spot me but if i doubt my shot you can bet im double checking myself also to see if any calibration is needed.... Because you and only you knows EXACTLY where the pin was when the shot broke so 100% confrimation is needed espicasally on longer targets...

But usually out of courtsey i will call arrows... Me and the other guy on my line usually rotate targets to give our eys a break from the Bino's though


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Actually the rules prohibit a tripod... How much practice do you think it took me to learn to use it without one????


Can someone show me in the NFAA rules where it says "NO spotting scopes with tripods" I toted one around a few days at Outdoor Nationals last year and no one said a thing...all were happy that my grandson could tell them where their arrows were...and this was with guys that have been shooting alot of yrs and seem to know all the rules..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul Payne said:


> Can someone show me in the NFAA rules where it says "NO spotting scopes with tripods" I toted one around a few days at Outdoor Nationals last year and no one said a thing...all were happy that my grandson could tell them where their arrows were...and this was with guys that have been shooting alot of yrs and seem to know all the rules..


Constitution & By Laws
Section H 11
11. Tripods for spotting scopes and tripods for binoculars shall not be permitted during outdoor competition at National or Sectional Tournaments.

Don't shoot the messenger. :teeth:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Constitution & By Laws
> Section H 11
> 11. Tripods for spotting scopes and tripods for binoculars shall not be permitted during outdoor competition at National or Sectional Tournaments.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger. :teeth:


My Bad...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I like to look at them myself for the first couple of targets. Everybody calls a little different. I know I don't have the best binos available but I know they are pretty good too. I like to look sometimes just to make sure. I don't mind calling and if there is one in question, I tell the shooter I don't know or can't tell.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I kinda like to spot my own arrows just to get it through my mind where the arrows are and to slow me down a little. What you call an inch out and what I call an inch out may be two totally different things. I know one guy who calls "just out" anything that is pretty well just inside the proline....
> I'd never spot for anyone I didn't know unless they asked me to. It annoys some people....and some are not exactly truthful...... Binos Huh? I carry a forty power spotting scope.


This is true and he calls it the HUBBLE.John and I have shot with someone that would call an arrow wrong just because he needs to win or at least get into your head. Am I right or what John?? I also believe that Pa. says that you cannot call for another archer, (At least this iswhat I remember)


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

If I am shooting with people I don't know, I'm not going to just start calling their arrows out of the blue. I would have to be asked where did that one hit. Like I said before, I have only shot with my buddies so far. I know that whe I go somewhere else to shoot, especially a tournament, I will be placed with other people in a group. When that happens I will just keep to myself unless asked.


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

I lost 4 points on 1 target last year at the TFAA State shoot. He said they were "in" on every shot. We got to the target and they were all out about 1" or so left. I did not have a good set of bino's with me. I learned my lesson. LOOK FOR YOURSELF!! I will call for my freinds.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't mind other people calling for me but I will also glass it myself, not that I have ever had a problem with anyone calling for me but it slows me down and helps keep my mind on what is going on. As for calling for someone else I will ask if they want me to call for them because some don't want you to, I guess they don't trust these OLD eyes.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> [/COLOR]
> This is true and he calls it the HUBBLE.John and I have shot with someone that would call an arrow wrong just because he needs to win or at least get into your head. Am I right or what John?? I also believe that Pa. says that you cannot call for another archer, (At least this iswhat I remember)



A target face might even get turned upside down in the process. stranger things have happened...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> A target face might even get turned upside down in the process. stranger things have happened...


amen to that my southern brother:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Tripods are definitely NOT allowed on field ranges during competition. You CAN use them for FITA and 900 rounds however; just not out on the field course. That rule has been there for years.

As far as "spotting" goes...In all my years of shooting, I've never been in a group that didn't call 'em pretty darned good! I still end up looking for myself....but it sure helps to know from them the location of your last shot so that you can find it easier.
You learn to "memorize" the positions of your shots as you progress on the target, along with the pattern of the others. It is GOOD to pay attention to that pattern....it can show up quickly in subtle changes to how the target is shooting under those particular conditions that day.....

I NEVER put total faith and trust in someone else's call...but they, just like me, will call an X or a "hooter" when I know it for SURE...and if it is questionable, I'll call it a "wart" or "jarlicker" or "maybe just out or just in...and the clock position.

NEVER EVER call another shooter's shot when a person is at full draw....NEVER DO THAT! What happens is that the person at full draw will automatically move to that position with his subconscious. WAIT on a call until neither shooter is at full draw, then make the call. You can quickly learn to coordinate your "calling" with the other non-shooter...you call one guys' arrows and he calls the other guys...that way things run smoothly.

Remember...if you intentionally call BADLY...then don't expect "good" calling from your fellow group members...won't happen. If you don't see it, then say so...don't give a "guess"

ALWAYS glass your own shots as well. I well remember a field round I shot up at the Glen in NY State. The LOWEST score on the first half was 274; with a high of 278. The LOWEST score on the 2nd half was 276 with a high of 279....and our arrow calling? Well, we were honest and up front and it was probably the most memorable round of field shooting I've ever been on. The calls were dead on and any questionable arrows....the guys said, "You'd better look...your last shot is at "XX at X o'clock....either just in or just out; We can't tell for sure." That day, you could pretty much go to the bank with the "calls" from your competitors....we were feeding off one another and the better they shot, the better I shot; it tends to rub off that way!

field14


----------

